# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Nuevo record del precio de la energía fotovoltaica

## termopar

> *La fotovoltaica consigue un nuevo récord: ofrecen un precio de 26 euros MWh en Dubai*
> 
> La fotovoltaica parece no tener límites. Cuando uno cree que el precio de la electricidad procedente de una planta fotovoltaica podía haber tocado suelo, por debajo de los 35 euros MWh, el mercado sorprende con una nueva oferta que ha batido el récord mundial de precio por una tecnología.
> 
> La Autoridad de Electricidad y Agua de Dubai (DEWA, en sus siglas en inglés) ha comunicado la oferta más baja en el concurso que está llevando a cabo para entregar la III Fase del proyecto solar Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum Solar Park de 800 MW.
> 
> La oferta más baja de las cinco preseleccionadas ha sido de 29,9 dólares MWh, unos 26 euros MWh. Es decir, a 0,026 euros por kWh.
> 
> Aunque se desconoce quien será el ganador, se ha filtrado el nombre de varias de las compañías que han pujado en el concurso. Entre ellas, destaca la española Fotowatio Renowables Venture (FRV), según cuenta el portal Seenews.
> ...


Referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/la...-mwh-en-dubai/

----------

Asterion (05-may-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Distancia Dubai-Madrid:

----------


## termopar

> *El precio de la energía solar cae al 50% en un año (y ya es más barata que el carbón)*
> 
> La energía solar está imparable. Hace 16 meses, Emiratos Árabes concedió uno de sus grandes proyectos solares por 6 centavos el kWh. Ahora acaba de anunciar que ha recibido ofertas por menos de 3 centavos para la siguiente fase del proyecto. Es decir, una reducción del 50% en un sólo año.
> 
> Estamos ante el precio más barato de energía solar jamás registrado, un 15% menor que el anterior récord establecido en México el mes pasado. ¿Estamos ante la antesala de la energía (casi) gratuita?
> 
> *El precio del sol*
> 
> No es fácil estimar el precio de la energía. En él intervienen muchas variables como las inversiones, el mantenimiento, el costo de las materias primas utilizadas en su producción, las condiciones climáticas, etc. Además, estos datos no suelen estar accesibles. Por ello es interesante seguir los contratos internacionales de energía. En ellos, las empresas estiman el precio de la energía a largo plazo y podemos conocer la evolución de los costos de forma bastante fiable.
> ...


Referencia: http://www.xataka.com/energia/el-pre...-que-el-carbon

Como podemos observar en el último año, el precio se ha derrumbado....40, 38, 36, 30 $ MWh y el último 26 € MWh. Ni el carbón, ni la nuclear. 

PS: Jonasino.... Mexico, Texas, Nevada, Dubai, EUA, Marruecos....jjj, tienes para entretenerte un rato

----------

Asteriom (08-may-2016),Josito1969 (09-may-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Como podemos observar en el último año, el precio se ha derrumbado....40, 38, 36, 30 $ MWh y el último 26 € MWh. Ni el carbón, ni la nuclear.


La solar, y más concretamente la solar fotovoltaica, aún sigue muy lejos de poder competir contra la nuclear en cuatro factores clave: producción, coste, rendimiento y seguridad en el suministro eléctrico. En lo único que gana la solar es que es una fuente inagotable y limpia con respecto a las fuentes convencionales. Aunque en un futuro mejoren mucho su rendimiento actual (ojalá lo hagan), seguirá adoleciendo de 2 grandes problemas insuperables: su curva de rendimiento según la época del año, y de noche, se me antoja un poco complicado que sean capaces de producir energía los paneles solares.

Por otra parte, sólo hay que echar un vistazo a muchas de las empresas que se dedican a la energía solar, la mayoría en quiebra. Véase el caso de Abengoa, ¡ay! Abengoa… y qué decir del gigante estadounidense SunEdison, una de las mayores empresas de energía solar del mundo  en concurso de acreedores protagonizando una de las mayores bancarrotas de una empresa no financiera en la última década. Vamos, Abengoa2.

Valga una pequeña muestra. Lista de algunas de las más de 1000 compañías en EEUU y Europa que se estiman han entrado en quiebra gracias a la burbuja de la energía solar. Todo un exitazo. En negrita, nombre de la compañia. Entre paréntesis, su negocio. Casi todas se han ido al carajo, hablando mal y pronto.




> http://www.greentechmedia.com/articl...solar-soldiers
> http://www.greentechmedia.com/articl...s-2015-Edition
> 
> *Rest in Peace: The Fallen Solar Companies 2009-2015*
> 
> 
> 2009 to 2010
> 
> Bankrupt, closed, acquired
> ...

----------

Jonasino (09-may-2016),Josito1969 (09-may-2016)

----------


## termopar

Sr. Lázaro,

Permítame dude de sus aseveraciones,.... Producción, coste, eficiencia, seguridad de suministro? En eso está por delante la energía nuclear? 

Como sería muy largo aclarar algo que ya en otras ocasiones se ha comentado, únicamente dejaré para la reflexión, si sirve, la gráfica que muestra cuales son las nuevas centrales comprometidas en los próximos 10 años a nivel mundial (e.g. US):



Ref: http://www.renewableenergyworld.com/...ear-power.html

No sé, quizás los asesores tecnológicos deberían tomar una tila antes de no optar por la nuclear, pero veo provocativo pensar que una nuclear, con sus inseguridades de control demostrados, financiación a muy largo plazo, rigidez de suministro, podamos llamarlo eficiente, productivo, seguro (incluso en el suministro) y los bancos den dinero para financiar con los cambios de paradigma energéticos que van a venir a corto plazo. En estos momentos las nuevas nucleares las están (casi) financiando los propios países fabricantes plantas o productores de uranio (China, Rusia, Francia, etc). Lo único que da de si (y con riesgos evidentes), por amortizado, es la extension de vida útil de las centrales antiguas. Las nuevas nucleares están por encima de los 100 € MWh, con casos sonados también de quiebras y rescates nacionales. 

La nueva eólica y la solar (en breve, si no ya) ya están por debajo en precio. Son tecnologías inmaduras y tienen capacidad de mejorar lo actual. Por supuesto que en tecnologías con tanto desarrollo hay muchas empresas que quedan en el camino, pero solo con ver la gran cantidad de las que aun existen, la gran competencia, la gran inversión de I+D+i, que muestra el sector evidencian quiénes van a ser los grandes líderes sectoriales. 

Las compañías eléctricas están muy nerviosas con el tema, presionan para poner piedras en los nuevos desarrollos. YA dice, por ejemplo gas natural, que se deberían eliminar todas las subvenciones a las renovables. Yo añadiría que deberían eliminar todas las subvenciones, todas. Todas las compañías del sector sufren por sus inversiones no amortizadas, su sobrecapacidad y la que se espera llegue. Endesa, es la que peor lo lleva y así le va. Han reaccionado tarde y mal. no hacen falta muchas más explicaciones.

----------

Josito1969 (09-may-2016)

----------


## termopar

Otro nuevo record a la baja, esta vez en Chile:




> *Solarpack bate el récord mundial del precio solar más reducido*
> TOMÁS DÍAZ 
> 
> 22/08/2016 - 13:01
> 
> La española Solarpack ha batido el récord mundial del precio más barato para la energía solar fotovoltaica: 29,1 dólares por MWh (unos 25,7 euros al cambio actual). La anterior marca era de 29,9 dólares (26,4 euros) por MWh, adjudicado a una planta solar en Dubai.
> 
> Con ese sorprendente precio se ha adjudicado 280 GWh de suministro al año a partir de 2021 en la reciente licitación eléctrica de Chile. La energía la producirá un parque de 120 MW promovido por su filial María Elena Solar y denominado Granja Solar, que operará en 2019.
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://www.eleconomista.es/empresas-...-reducido.html

A ver para cuando hay una subasta en España

La misma noticia a nivel local:




> *Otro hito de la licitación eléctrica: energía solar tocó el precio más bajo jamás visto para cualquier tecnología renovable*
> 
> por EL MOSTRADOR MERCADOS/ BLOOMBERG 22 agosto 2016
> _
> Solarpack Corp ganó contratos para vender energía de una planta solar de 120 megavatios a US$ 29.10 el megavatio-hora en la histórica licitación de la semana pasada. La unidad de Bloomberg que se dedica a analizar la industria energética dice que ese es el precio más bajo registrado por la electricidad de la luz solar, superando a un acuerdo en Dubai en mayo. Es el más barato hasta la fecha para cualquier tipo de energía renovable, y fue casi la mitad del precio de la energía del carbón vendido en la misma licitación._
> 
> La energía solar acaba de vender por el precio más bajo nunca antes conocido y eso sucedió la semana pasada en Chile.
> 
> Solarpack Corp ganó contratos para vender energía de una planta solar de 120 megavatios a US$ 29.10 el megavatio-hora en la histórica licitación de la semana pasada. La unidad de Bloomberg que se dedica a analizar la industria energética dice que ese es el precio más bajo registrado por la electricidad de la luz solar, superando a un acuerdo en Dubai en mayo. Es el más barato hasta la fecha para cualquier tipo de energía renovable, y fue casi la mitad del precio de la energía del carbón vendido en la misma licitación.
> ...


Referencia: http://www.elmostrador.cl/mercados/2...gia-renovable/

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bien bien. Que siga bajando, que aún le queda. Caso canadiense:





http://talknuclear.ca/2016/08/cost-o...er-in-ontario/

Que al cambio en euros tendríamos:

Nuclear: 4,67 céntimos € / KWh 
Hidroeléctrica: 3,9 céntimos € / KWh
Gas: 9,61 céntimos € / KWh
Eólica: 9,13 céntimos € / KWh
Solar: 33,02 céntimos € / KWh 

Y Eso sólo hablando de los costes de producción por unidad de energía generada. A ello habría que tener en cuenta que mientras que la nuclear es una fuente estable, 24h 365d al año, da estabilidad al sistema eléctrico de potencia, no genera perturbaciones, son fundamentales para regular la frencuencia de la red y pueden dar respuesta a la energía reactiva. Mientras que la eólica y la solar no son fuentes estables, son demasiado intermitentes y su rendimiento es variable según la velocidad del viento, la hora del día o la época del año, y al contrario que las centrales nucleares, provocan impactos negativos en el sistema eléctrico de potencia, que si bien disponen de sistemas que corrigen esos defectos, siguen generando perturbaciones en el voltaje y la frencuencia de la red, emiten armónicos y no pueden dar respuesta a la energía reactiva.

----------

Jonasino (25-ago-2016)

----------


## termopar

Le regalan el uranio? Exportan reactores? Evidentemente,  mucho sol no parecen tener por encima de latitud polar. Creo que con agua, viento, biomasa y geotermia van bien,  el sol no es su fuerte.

...y también que no es Canadá, sino la provincia de Ontario. Es como si el mix de Extremadura se lo asignasemos a España,  un poco falso no?

Porque entonces no lo entiendo. Energía nuclear tan barata y no tienen pensado construir más?, con varios proyectos paralizados y con controversia, de veras que no lo entiendo. Se cerraran dos en el 2022 y no las reemplazan o alargan su vida?

----------


## termopar

y sigue bajando, esta vez se ha ofertado *a 21,68€ el MWh* en Abu Dhabi:




> *
> Nuevo récord mundial en fotovoltaica: JinkoSolar oferta 21,68 euros el MWh en Abu Dhabi*
> Por José A. Roca - 20/09/2016
> 
> Los precios de la fotovoltaica no paran de bajar. Un consorcio formado por JinkoSolar y Marubeni ha realizado una oferta asombrosa a la Abu Dhabi Water & Electricity Authority (ADWEA) de 2,42 centavos de dólar por kWh (2,16 céntimos de euro por kWh) en la licitación de una enorme planta fotovoltaica a gran escala en Abu Dhabi que inicialmente estaba previsto que tuviera una potencia de 350 MW.
> 
> La planta se construirá en la ciudad de Swaihan, al noroeste de Abu Dhabi, en la que se está construyendo un nuevo asentamiento que necesitará energía eléctrica rápida y asequible. Con la idea de que la energía solar podría ser la opción más barata, la ADWEA ha licitado una planta inicialmente con una capacidad prevista de 350 MW, pero que permitía a las empresas realizar ofertas por plantas de mayor potencia.
> 
> Aunque el resultado de la subasta no se ha dado a conocer todavía, un alto representante de la Asociación de la Industria Solar de Oriente Medio (Mesia) ha confirmado que un consorcio liderado por el desarrollador chino JinkoSolar, en el que también participa la japonesa Marubeni, ha ofertado a un precio de 2,42 centavos de dólar por kWh, que supone un nuevo récord mundial. El récord mundial anterior se situó en 2,91 centavos de dólar por kWh (2,59 céntimos de euro) y fue presentado por la española Solarpack en una subasta en Chile en agosto de 2016.
> ...


Referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/nu...-en-abu-dhabi/

----------


## termopar

Finalmente, el ultimo precio proyectado ha subido ligeramente, al pasar a contrato, para una planta de Abu Dhabi de 1,1 GW (en vez de los 350 MW proyectados) y a un precio de *22,9€/MW*. Precio ya de construcción y contrato




> *El precio de la fotovoltaica sigue a la baja: a 22,9 euros el MWh en una planta de 1,17 GW en Abu Dhabi*
> Por José A. Roca - 02/03/2017
> 
> El consorcio formado por JinkoSolar y Marubeni Corporation han firmado el contrato de compraventa de energía (PPA) a 25 años con una subsidiaria de la Autoridad de Agua y Electricidad de Abu Dabi (ADWEA) tras el cual iniciarán el desarrollo del proyecto de la planta fotovoltaica de Sweihan, de 1.177 MW, en Abu Dhabi. El precio de la energía, de 24,2 dólares / MWh (22,9  es uno de los más bajos jamás alcanzado por un proyecto de una eléctrica a nivel mundial.
> 
> El proyecto Sweihan suministrará electricidad a una región de rápido crecimiento dentro de Abu Dabi, y anuncia la llegada de la energía solar como fuente de energía altamente competitiva a Oriente Medio. La construcción de la planta comenzará en abril, y se prevé que esté operativa a principios de 2019.
> 
> “No sólo el proyecto será, una vez construido, la mayor planta de energía solar fotovoltaica a  gran escala del mundo, sino que, además, el precio de la energía eléctrica que hemos acordado  es el más competitivo conseguido hasta la fecha en la industria de la energía solar fotovoltaica, “dijo Abdullah Ali Al Musleh Ahbabi, presidente de ADWEA.
> 
> ...


Referencia: https://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/e...-en-abu-dhabi/

----------

